
Supermodel Karlie Kloss launches Kode with Klossy, a coding camp for girls - rmason
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/01/supermodel-karlie-kloss-chats-with-us-about-the-launch-of-kode-with-klossy-a-coding-camp-for-girls/
======
diskcat
>[https://imgur.com/g595nJ1](https://imgur.com/g595nJ1)

It seems a lot of women have taken up 'coding' not out of interest in complex
systems or solving difficult problems, the reasons that have attracted
traditional 'nerds' to programming, but because 'coding' and general
technology related stuff have become fashionable for women to do.

~~~
praveenperera
Good, I think one of the main reasons there aren't more women in this field is
because it's been unfashionable. So if it suddenly becomes "ok" or fashionable
then the women who are actually interested in programming and solving complex
problems will be more likely to actually pursue it.

~~~
diskcat
People have been doing programming even though it's unfashionable forever for
their interest in the activity itself.

So if these people would do it either way, what's the delta of people that you
will attract when it becomes fashionable?

